# Front pocket carry?



## HogHunter

I dislike inside the pants concealed carry. I only wear blue jeans. My normal concealed carry weapon is a Glock 19 or Glock 23 and I carry the weapon on the outside of my belt. However, there are just times when it is not practical to carry outside the pants.

Is there a reliable and accurate handgun small enough to be put into the front pocket of my blue jeans and is there a way to keep it from printing and being recognized as a handgun? I would like for it to be 380 or 9mm.


----------



## pic

HogHunter said:


> I dislike inside the pants concealed carry. I only wear blue jeans. My normal concealed carry weapon is a Glock 19 or Glock 23 and I carry the weapon on the outside of my belt. However, there are just times when it is not particulate to carry outside the pants.
> 
> Is there a reliable and accurate handgun small enough to be put into the front pocket of my blue jeans and is there a way to keep it from imprinting and being recognized as a handgun? I would like for it to be 380 or 9mm.


Ill front pocket carry my glock 27 (unchambered) or my sub compact px4 (chambered) all the time. 
It will tough (not to print) with a pair of snug fitting jeans, and tougher to draw.
I usually wear a looser type of jeans ,I prefer a pleated dark pair of pants, the pleats open the pocket up and help hide the printing. 
There are certain pocket holsters that'll disguise the printing.

Myself , I don't use a pocket holster anymore , I use the pocket itself as the holster.
I like the ability to put my hand in my pocket and around the gun without trying to flip off or remove the gun from the pocket holster. The holster turns out to be an obstacle that also collects dirt n lint .

My glock 27 is more comfortable, the downside for me is ,,I will not chamber a round while pocket carrying that type of action DAO . But I'm ok with that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

pic said:


> ...It will tough (not to print) with a pair of snug fitting jeans, and tougher to draw...I prefer a pleated dark pair of pants, the pleats open the pocket up and help hide the printing.
> There are certain pocket holsters that'll disguise the printing...


Listen to the man. He knows whereof he speaks.

If you want to pocket-carry, you need pants which are at least somewhat loose.
Tight pants, like most jeans, make access almost impossible, at least if you need to be quick.
I don't need pleats, though.

The really BIG issue, however, is that really small pistols are experts' tools.
You have to have lots of recoil-control and trigger-control experience, in order to use a really small pistol.
And, since magazine capacity is severely limited, you need to be able to accurately place your shots, every time. Each one's gotta count.
It is also helpful if you learn to change magazines extremely quickly, while looking at the threat and not at the gun.

Pocket-size pistols demand skill from you.
Skill demands lots of smooth live-fire practice, including smooth presentations.
If you are relatively unskilled (be honest, now), and if you are not able to practice consistently, a pocket-pistol is not for you.


----------



## HogHunter

I appreciate the advise. I practice consistently. I enjoy handgun shooting at the gun range. 

Unfortunately, I live in a small neighborhood on the city limits of Little Rock, Arkansas, the number 1 rated city for violate crime in America last year. Actually, I think report was for 2016 and it just came out last year. Anyway, I have had two incidents happen in the last two years. The first time was when we (my son, daughter in law, grand child, wife and myself) came out of a dinner theater and in the parking lot a drug addict came up and stated, "I have not had a fix in days. I'm hurting. I need money. Have you got any and could you give me some?" I was not carrying my weapon because my shirt tail was tucked in. This could have gone bad in a number of ways. He approached my son, not me. My son told him he only carried credit cards and no cash. The drug addict turned and went to another couple. 

The second time was last week with another drug addict. The drug addict came in a gun store of all places and tried to get money from customers. When the addict came up to me, I was standing by the owner of the store. The owner and employees were armed and advised the man to leave, which he did. 

OK, back to the subject. I traded my M&P Shield 9 for a M&P Bodyguard in 380. It fits easily in my front pocket. I have been shooting it and it hits about 3 inches low and left at 10 yards when I aim. If I shoot off the front sight, it hits about 3 inches left and a couple inches high at 10 yards. 380 is not very powerful, but a 380 in the pocket is better than a Glock 23 at home.


----------



## Shipwreck

In cargo pants, I front pocket carry a 9mm HK P2000sk. I do not use a holster, as it is DA/SA.

When I wear jeans, I pocket carry a Ruger LCP 380 with a pocket holster


----------



## pic

Who will see the pocket carry? 
People seldom look to the pocket for a firearm. 
They tend to look towards the waistband.

A pocket carrying individual will often change their mindset as to what they prefer (caliber, mag capacity,etc).
Ive changed my preference more then once. 
My present preference to pocket carrying is ,,,,,I want the highest capacity, highest caliber, best reliability. That a pocket will serve..
uh oh Running out the door , the wife ( boss ) is calling. ,lol. . I have so much more to offer being a pocket carrier for over 30 years. Pocket was always my back up. I maximized my back up to become my (go to ) gotta run. Thank my wife fir shutting me up. Lol. 
Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Shipwreck said:


> In cargo pants, I front pocket carry a 9mm HK P2000sk. *I do not use a holster, as it is DA/SA*.
> 
> When I wear jeans, I pocket carry a Ruger LCP 380 with a pocket holster [emphasis added]


I suggest that it is not a matter of the trigger action, but rather one of keeping the gun as clean and dust-free as possible.

Pocket lint is an important enemy of the pocket pistol.
There are some pistols which are so sensitive to pocket lint as to be immobilized when just a little of it accumulates.
(Ask me how I know.)

Been there, done that.
Don't recommend it.


----------



## kaboom99

The secret to carrying a gun in your front pocket is much about the pants or shorts you wear as it is the size of the gun you plan on carrying. I have found that modern day jeans that have incorporated stretch materials have eliminated the need to wear cargo pants or loos fitting slacks. I wear Levi's or Wrangler stretch fit jeans, and not only is it easier to carry or draw a gun in them, but they're more comfortable and look/fit better as well. 

People will talk about carrying compact and sub-compact size pistols in their pockets, and I have no doubt that people do this, but if you want to comfortably carry a gun on you 24/7 in a front pocket without any chance of printing, a pocket gun of some type is recommended. These guns range in size from the minuscule baby browning 25acp to the micro 1911's. Anything much bigger, and it makes pocket carry more of a hassle than it needs to be IMO. 

The third big component to all this is the pocket holster. Unfortunately, some of the best holsters are only maid for certain pistols, but some one of the decent ones that I can name off the top of my head that seems to be pretty universal would be DeSantis Superfly.

I just started a thread about a couple pocket guns that I was interested in. There is some good info from several posters in that thread. I have decided on the Remington RM380 as my next pocket gun for several reasons which include 

#1 Reliability. 
#2 Safety
#3 Durability

As another poster has already pointed out, pocket guns require a good amount of practice to become proficient with, but for most people, being able to rapidly put multiple rounds on target at 3 yards requires an an afternoon of practice. It's being able to do that past 7 yards that is difficult with most pocket guns. This becomes even more true with the long DA triggers that are often incorporated into these guns for safety reason. 

I will end with the whole safety thing. Some people have no problem carrying a pocket gun with a decent trigger like the Ruger LCP-2, and some people are not. That's up to you. For me personally, I would rather put in the practice with a long DA trigger in these types of guns than rely on a short crisp trigger to be able to put rounds on target. I can rapidly put multiple rounds into a dinner plate sized target at 7 yards with a long DA trigger on a pocket gun. That works for me. If I wanted more range out of a gun, then I would carry a bigger gun on my hip in a LE type holster. This is a personal thing, as you may not be comfortable with a gun that is not accurate past living room type distances. You may want to carry a bigger gun or go with something that's got a good trigger on it like a micro 1911 or as I already mentioned the LCP 2.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

kaboom99 said:


> ...The third big component to all this is the pocket holster. *Unfortunately, some of the best holsters are only maid for certain pistols*, but some of the decent ones that I can name off the top of my head would be DeSantis Superfly and the holsters that come with Crimson Trace lasers if you go that rout...[emphasis added]


I've been carrying pocket pistols for quite a long time, and I can state without equivocation that _the best holsters are always the ones which are made only for certain pistols_.

Pocket holster, OWB holster, IWB holster, whatever: The holster must properly fit the pistol it carries.
One-size-fits-all (or one-size-fits-several) is not an appropriate approach to useful, effective holsters.
It is important that the pistol be in the exact same place and orientation within the pocket, each and every time.
It is equally important that the user can establish a full firing grip while the pistol is still holstered, well before the presentation commences. The pistol must emerge ready for instantaneous use. In an emergency, there is no time to either fumble or to adjust the grip on the gun.

There are many methods with which to keep the holster in the pocket throughout a presentation.
This is a very, very important feature.
They include both sticky surfaces and built-in projections, both of which work better than most others.
(I, personally, prefer a sticky surface, as well as a shape which jam-fits the pocket. Metaphorically, suspenders and belt.)


----------



## Shipwreck

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I suggest that it is not a matter of the trigger action, but rather one of keeping the gun as clean and dust-free as possible.
> 
> Pocket lint is an important enemy of the pocket pistol.
> There are some pistols which are so sensitive to pocket lint as to be immobilized when just a little of it accumulates.
> (Ask me how I know.)
> 
> Been there, done that.
> Don't recommend it.


I understand. I have pocket carried for years (I have had a carry permit 22 years). I usually use a holster. But with a DA/SA gun, I do not use a holster usually. I have not had a problem with pocket lint in the cargo pants, or when I have carried for years.


----------



## berettatoter

Shipwreck said:


> In cargo pants, I front pocket carry a 9mm HK P2000sk. I do not use a holster, as it is DA/SA.
> 
> When I wear jeans, I pocket carry a Ruger LCP 380 with a pocket holster


THAT model of HK, is hard for me to find around my area! Lots of HK pistols, but not much to choose from in the P2000....dammit. :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck

berettatoter said:


> THAT model of HK, is hard for me to find around my area! Lots of HK pistols, but not much to choose from in the P2000....dammit. :smt076


I bought my p2000sk locally, but I bought my P2000 online (with factory nightsights). I bet you can get it online


----------



## AZdave

Every type of ccw requires an appropriate change in clothing Oversized: pants (iwb); shirts (Hawaiian, owb); jackets (shoulder rigs); skinny jeans (??? Both pants&shirt).

I have a colt 360 mustang in a galico suede holster. I practice pulling the whole thing out my pocket and weak arm removing holster. May not be the best method but works for me. YMMV


----------



## Bisley

Steve posted a lot of good information on pocket carry, all of which I agree with. 

For the person who has no experience with subcompact pistols, the best advice I can give is to buy one, along with about a thousand rounds of practice ammo, and go back to school on all of your fundamentals of pistol shooting. Why? Because, what you probably don't realize is that shooting full sized pistols has probably spoiled you to a certain extent, because they are much more forgiving of slight quirks in your fundamentals. Fortunately for me, I had the good sense (luck, actually) to buy a Walther P-22 (.22 LR caliber), early on, during my subcompact education, so I did not spend a small fortune to re-learn the fundamentals of handgun shooting.

I knew that small pistols were hard to shoot accurately and I accepted the challenge. Every one of the subtle techniques needed to shoot accurately are magnified, when shooting a subcompact, and at first I truly believed that subcompacts were just not very accurate. I was missing the bulls eye by six inches, at five yards, and I was certain that my skills were not the problem. 

However, after a couple of range sessions in which I showed zero improvement and no consistency, I decided that the sights were way off. So, I determined that I had to bench rest the P-22, and shoot for groups as I did with a rifle, so I could move the sights to the 'correct' settings. To my surprise, I began shooting bulls-eyes fairly quickly at about 6 feet away, and gradually moved the target further away, while concentrating heavily on trigger control, sight picture, grip and most of all - follow-through. I was elated to find out that the sights were correct on all of my small pistols.

With all of the variables removed by the bench results, I was able to swallow my pride and go back to fundamentals, and soon I was shooting all of my small pistols well, out to about ten yards. I had to convince myself that nothing was wrong with the gun, before I could solve the problem. After about a thousand rounds, I was shooting the subcompacts almost as well as I had been shooting my larger pistols, at close range. The bonus was that I was shooting my larger pistols better than ever, thanks to the clean-up operation on my fundamentals, which I had been taking for granted.

People who practice a lot, and do it right, don't have this problem so much. But the more casual shooters, like me, spend a lot of time at the beginning of a range session just getting back to the level they were at, at the previous session.


----------



## kaboom99

One thing that i have noticed when newbs shoot my pocket guns or sub-compacts is that they limp wrist them, which causes feeding issues. This is especially true with the DA ones, as they are often unable to predict the trigger at first.

If there is any advice I can give in regards to shooting snappy little guns, it would be to work on your grip. Practice drawing the thing from a pocket and shooting it just like you would in a bad situation.


----------



## Pistol Pete

So far the only gun I've found that I could actually draw from the pocket is the 642 revolver. I have an LC9 but it won't come out of a pocket with my hand around the handle due to the shape of the gun. I doubt I could draw a small Glock or the small S&W, they seem larger than the LC9.


----------



## kaboom99

Pistol Pete said:


> So far the only gun I've found that I could actually draw from the pocket is the 642 revolver. I have an LC9 but it won't come out of a pocket with my hand around the handle due to the shape of the gun. I doubt I could draw a small Glock or the small S&W, they seem larger than the LC9.


It's the pants and pocket, not the gun. I could draw a Glock 19 from my front pocket if I didn't care about comfort or the thing printing.

https://www.levi.com/US/en_US/deals...VI&gclid=CNjJtt750twCFXaVxQIdOhABAg&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, some pairs of cargo pants make it easy. The P2000sk I use is about Glock 26 size, if not bigger. 

As for printing... it could be anything in your pocket. I do not worry about that


----------



## Pistol Pete

kaboom99 said:


> It's the pants and pocket, not the gun. I could draw a Glock 19 from my front pocket if I didn't care about comfort or the thing printing.
> 
> https://www.levi.com/US/en_US/deals...VI&gclid=CNjJtt750twCFXaVxQIdOhABAg&gclsrc=ds


You must have some large pockets............................................................


----------



## Steve M1911A1

No.
Looser pants.

Don't fit the gun to your clothes.
Instead, dress around the gun.


----------



## kaboom99

Pistol Pete said:


> You must have some large pockets............................................................


Most Cargo pants/shorts and many styles of modern stretch jeans have pockets big enough to stuff a duty sized pistol into. It will print like crazy while also being super uncomfortable, but it can be done. The biggest gun I can front pocket carry without much issue is my Glock 42, but i prefer to pocket carry the micro sized pistols like the Ruger LCP or little Kel-tecs.


----------



## Pistol Pete

kaboom99 said:


> Most Cargo pants/shorts and many styles of modern stretch jeans have pockets big enough to stuff a duty sized pistol into. It will print like crazy while also being super uncomfortable, but it can be done. The biggest gun I can front pocket carry without much issue is my Glock 42, but i prefer to pocket carry the micro sized pistols like the Ruger LCP or little Kel-tecs.


A Glock 19 or Commander will fit in the front pocket of cargo pants but you ain't gonna draw it with your hand around the handle. Yes, it'll print but most won't notice it. The 642 is the only thing I've got that works. An LCP might work but I don't see that as a step up.


----------



## Babbalou1956

I carried my Ruger LCR 38 in front jeans pockets for years, sometimes still do. Kydex holster to keep it vertical because it would rotate. Up close you might notice something's in my pocket but it didn't look like a gun. 15.8 ounces loaded so I'd forget it's there. My SIG P290RS 9mm is smaller but much heavier so I appendix carry it. I learned if it's too big for my pocket it's too big for me to carry IWB comfortably. Pocket carried my Beretta Pico 380 too, my B.U.G. I wear Wrangler Comfort Waist 42X30 jeans. My wife's front pockets are tiny, even the Pico sticks out the top. Size & weight are the limits. Finding something shootable in an effective caliber that's small & light enough for pocket carry. My SIG disappeared in my pocket but jeans sagged on one side, about 23 ounces loaded. Kahr CM9 is about the same size but about 6.5 ounces lighter, might be worth a look.


----------



## tgrogan

In addition to the other point already made (lint, easy access, etc.) Front pocket is a little too close to the boys for me...in fact front anything is not something I feel comfortable with.

I'm apparently ok with potentially shooting myself an extra butthole though.

Another concern I would have for myself is the ability to conceal my draw....I feel like I can at least feign that I'm going for my wallet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

tgrogan said:


> ...Another concern I...have...is the ability to conceal my draw....I feel like I can at least feign that I'm going for my wallet.


Nobody knows what's in your pocket, except you.

I front-pocket carry (and I'm too old to worry about "the boys").
I just thrust _both hands_ down into my front pockets, which is a perfectly normal gesture.
While my "strong-side" hand is down there, it's establishing a full firing grip on the pistol.
When I pull my hands out, I'm ready to deliver deliberate, aimed shots, wherever necessary.

It's a pretty quick process...assuming lots of practice.


----------



## Bisley

I don't concern myself much with a quick draw, anyway, so front pocket carry suits me fine, with a subcompact pistol. It's a calculated risk that there will be some way to conceal my drawing action, so yes, there are circumstances that I may not be able to overcome because of that. But, I figure that there is a good chance that an attacker might divert his view of me for 3 seconds, or that I might be able to turn sideways and conceal my draw, or that I can play dumb or feign fright to allow time for a slow draw. You can't be ready for every possibility, because there are a million of them, but you can have a plan for particular circumstances, and then try to manipulate the situation for that strategy to have a chance for success.

I know, from hunting whitetail deer from a ground blind, that it can succeed, more often than not. If a deer has not 'winded' you, he may stare straight at you for a full minute, or more, without becoming alarmed. If you can remain perfectly still until he lets his guard down, you will likely get a chance to get your rifle up and pointed. I will be looking for some way to create such an opportunity, in any situation where I'm trying to decide whether to draw my weapon. 

It may not work, but I believe that I have a better chance than trying a quick-draw when the perp is already primed for action.


----------



## Shipwreck

tgrogan said:


> In addition to the other point already made (lint, easy access, etc.) Front pocket is a little too close to the boys for me...in fact front anything is not something I feel comfortable with.
> 
> I'm apparently ok with potentially shooting myself an extra butthole though.
> 
> Another concern I would have for myself is the ability to conceal my draw....I feel like I can at least feign that I'm going for my wallet.


Don't carry a striker fired gun there then. Get something DA/SA or DAO. That will ease your worries a bit...


----------



## tgrogan

Steve M1911A1 said:


> tgrogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Another concern I...have...is the ability to conceal my draw....I feel like I can at least feign that I'm going for my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knows what's in your pocket, except you.
> 
> I front-pocket carry (and I'm too old to worry about "the boys").
> I just thrust _both hands_ down into my front pockets, which is a perfectly normal gesture.
> While my "strong-side" hand is down there, it's establishing a full firing grip on the pistol.
> When I pull my hands out, I'm ready to deliver deliberate, aimed shots, wherever necessary.
> 
> It's a pretty quick process...assuming lots of practice.
Click to expand...

This is why I appreciate boards like this where you can get other points of view. Makes you think through situations before they happen so you don't have to figure them out in the moment. Hadn't considered that you could also pretend to just be getting money, keys, whatever.

Still not for me at this point in my journey, but you've definitely added to my base of knowledge.


----------



## tgrogan

Shipwreck said:


> tgrogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the other point already made (lint, easy access, etc.) Front pocket is a little too close to the boys for me...in fact front anything is not something I feel comfortable with.
> 
> I'm apparently ok with potentially shooting myself an extra butthole though.
> 
> Another concern I would have for myself is the ability to conceal my draw....I feel like I can at least feign that I'm going for my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't carry a striker fired gun there then. Get something DA/SA or DAO. That will ease your worries a bit...
Click to expand...

Yep...looking into that already actually. Still not my cup of tea. But I am thankful for the ability to mull lots of potential situations and my feelings may change at some point.


----------



## Glock17

I know it's an older thread but after trying a holster and not finding any way to use it that didn't feel uncomfortable and cumbersome - possibly in part to my having a bit of heft, for CC I use a hiking fanny pack that's just the right size to hold my M&P Shield with a homemade cloth-covered foam insert made to accommodate the gun - basically a soft foam holster inside the pack.

It doesn't print, not grinding uncomfortably into any part of me, unlike pocket carry the barrel is never pointed at my person and since it's in a zipped pack, I'm confident it's not going to fall out no matter what I'm doing. I carry it looser on the side of my hip when out and about, I tighten the straps and wear it behind me when cycling. Comes off quickly to be laid in the passenger front seat when in the car, able to quickly put it back on when I park and exit the vehicle.


----------



## wirenut

The smallest firearm that I own is a Smith&Wesson model 36.
It works in a front pocket as everyone has said with loose pants.
I don't own either, but I have thought about a small auto such as an LCPII in a wallet holster.
I know it's only a"380" but it's better than being unarmed.
Some videos I have seen seem to work with regular jeans.
Good Luck with your choice, it's summer time.


----------



## Goldwing

Glock17 said:


> I know it's an older thread but after trying a holster and not finding any way to use it that didn't feel uncomfortable and cumbersome - possibly in part to my having a big of heft, for CC I use a hiking fanny pack that's just the right size to hold my M&P Shield with a homemade cloth-covered foam insert made to accommodate the gun - basically a soft foam holster inside the pack.
> 
> It doesn't print, not grinding uncomfortably into any part of me, unlike pocket carry the barrel is never pointed at my person and since it's in a zipped pack, I'm confident it's not going to fall out no matter what I'm doing. I carry it looser on the side of my hip when out and about, I tighten the straps and wear it behind me when cycling. Comes off quickly to be laid in the passenger front seat when in the car, able to quickly put it back on when I park and exit the vehicle.


Most guys that I've seen with a fanny pack on are wearing them because their sweat pants don't have pockets. I don't know anyone that ever wears one.
The fanny packs that I am aware of have the quick release plastic buckle opposite of the pack so a bad guy has only to step up behind you and release the plastic buckle and you are disarmed. 
I don't pocket carry either. My extra large hands have a thumb to pinky wingspan of over 9" so pocket pistols don't fit well.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Goldwing said:


> ...The fanny packs that I am aware of have the quick release plastic buckle opposite of the pack so a bad guy has only to step up behind you and release the plastic buckle and you are disarmed...


I have carried a pistol, both in a fanny pack and in my right front pocket.

• There are fanny packs which are properly designed, and are satisfactorily anti-snatch. However, all fanny-pack presentations are necessarily slow, and require extensive practice to be effective.

• Front-pocket holsters are comfortable and effective ways of carrying very small pistols. But, although the presentation can be quite quick, this method, too, requires lots and lots of practice. Further, pocket-carry of _single-action_ guns is on the borderline of safety; DAO pistols are the best, safest choice.


----------



## Goldwing

The problem I have is that if it fits my pocket, it doesn't fit my hand.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Goldwing said:


> The problem I have is that if it fits my pocket, it doesn't fit my hand.
> 
> GW


Well, some of us are just more, um, well-endowed than the rest of us.


----------



## hillman

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, some of us are just more, um, well-endowed than the rest of us.


Somehow a well-endowed hand doesn't make me envious.


----------



## wirenut

A well endowed hand makes the thing you are holding look smaller.
Just sayin I read that on the internet, so it must be true...


----------



## win231

I just got a Ruger LCR. It fits in the front pocket of jeans OK without a holster, but with a pocket holster, it's harder to get to the grip. I found that the pocket holster works better in the rear pocket.


----------



## Goldwing

wirenut said:


> A well endowed hand makes the thing you are holding look smaller.
> Just sayin I read that on the internet, so it must be true...


I haven't noticed that side affect!
It does become a pretty big fist that has caused angry men to fall asleep at an accelerated pace in the past.
GW


----------



## hillman

win231 said:


> I just got a Ruger LCR. It fits in the front pocket of jeans OK without a holster, but with a pocket holster, it's harder to get to the grip. I found that the pocket holster works better in the rear pocket.


The "old standard" jeans with wide patch pockets need a pocket holster, else the gun can turn 'every which way'. The more modern jean pockets, more like those in slacks, are a mixed bag. Mixed pocket? Your LCR will kinda disappear in the bottom of some of them.


----------



## pic

My standard measurement for choosing the correct pistol size is ,,, if the guns butt goes above the pocket opening it's to big. 
If the gun turns in your pocket, then the gun is to small.


----------



## RK3369

I have pocket carried a S&W Bodyguard since they came out in an Uncle Mike’s size 3 pocket holster. Works well in jeans, shorts and dress slacks. You do need to keep it clean because the lint will accumulate in it, and you do need to shoot it once in awhile. Nice thing about them is the internal hammer and long trigger pull makes them good to carry with a round in the chamber and safety not on. Doesn’t print in shorts or dress slacks and in jeans, looks like it could be a wallet when carried in the holster. Before that I pocket carried a Bersa Concealed Carry 380 in a size 4 pocket holster. The Bodyguard is just a better size for pocket carry, but the Bersa worked fine. They both have internal hammers so drawing is not an issue. I did have a problem with the Bersa magazine safety/trigger disconnect spring and fixed it, but the S&W is just more reliable, IMO.


----------



## Pistol Pete

I pocket carry a 642 revolver, tried an LC9 but can't draw it from the pocket. I have not tried the LCP. Anything larger does better in a belt holster for me.


----------



## win231

hillman said:


> The "old standard" jeans with wide patch pockets need a pocket holster, else the gun can turn 'every which way'. The more modern jean pockets, more like those in slacks, are a mixed bag. Mixed pocket? Your LCR will kinda disappear in the bottom of some of them.


I got a rather large De Santis pocket holster. It still turns in the front pocket of two different brands of my jeans. The grip ends up hard to get to & I have to start the draw with 2 fingers, turn the gun backwards, pull it part way out, then grip it. In the back pocket, the grip protrudes, & the draw is quick because It doesn't turn. I returned a Bianchi pocket holster because half the time, the hooks don't catch & the holster comes out with the gun. The De Santis has no hooks but that rubber material on the outside does its job well.


----------



## pic

win231 said:


> I got a rather large De Santis pocket holster. It still turns in the front pocket of two different brands of my jeans. The grip ends up hard to get to & I have to start the draw with 2 fingers, turn the gun backwards, pull it part way out, then grip it. In the back pocket, the grip protrudes, & the draw is quick because It doesn't turn. I returned a Bianchi pocket holster because half the time, the hooks don't catch & the holster comes out with the gun. The De Santis has no hooks but that rubber material on the outside does its job well.


You need a bigger pocket carry gun. 
Sometimes a pocket holster requires two hands, one hand to hold the holster.

Obviously it comes down to what works for you


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Some pocket holsters are designed with a portion of the leather (or other material) that stands proud of the gun.
You press on that upward-projecting part with your thumb, as you grasp the pistol to make a presentation.

Your thumb presses downward, as it would anyway on its way to complete your grip on the weapon, while your other fingers pull upward.
Thus, the holster stays in your pocket, and you are assured that it will reliably separate from the gun.


----------



## Glock17

Goldwing said:


> Glock17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's an older thread but after trying a holster and not finding any way to use it that didn't feel uncomfortable and cumbersome - possibly in part to my having a big of heft, for CC I use a hiking fanny pack that's just the right size to hold my M&P Shield with a homemade cloth-covered foam insert made to accommodate the gun - basically a soft foam holster inside the pack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fanny packs that I am aware of have the quick release plastic buckle opposite of the pack so a bad guy has only to step up behind you and release the plastic buckle and you are disarmed.
Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe but I would imagine the bad guy wouldn't have any awareness of your gun until it's in your hand pointed at him.


----------



## boatdoc173

sig p938 is a good choice.

if you prefer striker fired--glock 43 or walther pps


----------



## ifithitu

I PC strong side most of the time if I have deep pocket pants on. Mostly my S&W's 442-2 & 638-3 .38 SPL+P,and my M&P BG 380, G 42 380.


----------



## Pistol Pete

kaboom99 said:


> It's the pants and pocket, not the gun. I could draw a Glock 19 from my front pocket if I didn't care about comfort or the thing printing.
> 
> https://www.levi.com/US/en_US/deals...VI&gclid=CNjJtt750twCFXaVxQIdOhABAg&gclsrc=ds


My G19 won't fit in my front pocket, how do you do it???


----------



## pic

My favorite pants n shorts. Expandable waistband, lol
Pleated n black

https://m.jcpenney.com/p/haggar-cool-18-pro-pleated-pant/ppr5007223365?pTmplType=regular&country=US&currency=USD&selectedSKUId=51050120349&selectedLotId=5105012&fromBag=true&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=pleated pants&utm_content=51050120349&cid=cse|google|002 - mens|pleated pants_51050120349&kwid=-adType^PLA&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_OzrBRDmARIsAAIdQ_LKOXumyYzbNJUGqmxvfa0yOeoUPXYHkb23Du1CgaxHL4BIUG4_YsAaAr65EALw_wcB

Catch em on eBay at a discount sometimes


----------



## Brazos Dan

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Listen to the man. He knows whereof he speaks.
> 
> If you want to pocket-carry, you need pants which are at least somewhat loose.
> Tight pants, like most jeans, make access almost impossible, at least if you need to be quick.
> I don't need pleats, though.
> 
> The really BIG issue, however, is that really small pistols are experts' tools.
> You have to have lots of recoil-control and trigger-control experience, in order to use a really small pistol.
> And, since magazine capacity is severely limited, you need to be able to accurately place your shots, every time. Each one's gotta count.
> It is also helpful if you learn to change magazines extremely quickly, while looking at the threat and not at the gun.
> 
> Pocket-size pistols demand skill from you.
> Skill demands lots of smooth live-fire practice, including smooth presentations.
> If you are relatively unskilled (be honest, now), and if you are not able to practice consistently, a pocket-pistol is not for you.


This. Also, it seems crazy as hell to try and carry any Glock in a pocket without something to cover the trigger. Take the above advice and practice , preferably with something you are less likely to shoot you dick off.


----------



## pic

Brazos Dan said:


> This. Also, it seems crazy as hell to try and carry any Glock in a pocket without something to cover the trigger. Take the above advice and practice , preferably with something you are less likely to shoot you dick off.


I carry a sa/da in the pocket with a round chambered.
If I carry my glock 27 it's unchambered, and I don't use holsters in the front pocket, it's an obstacle. 
I can chamber a round just as fast , while you're fumbling to get that gun unholstered


----------



## Steve M1911A1

pic said:


> ...I don't use holsters in the front pocket, it's an obstacle...


Someday you're gonna pull that trigger, and, instead of a BANG!, a dust bunny is gonna come crawling outta your pistol's barrel waving a white flag.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

pic said:


> ...If I carry my glock 27 it's unchambered...I can chamber a round just as fast , while you're fumbling to get that gun unholstered


Don't ever challenge me to a pocket-pistol drawdown, when you're carrying that Glock.
My arthritis notwithstanding, you'll come in second. 
.


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Someday you're gonna pull that trigger, and, instead of a BANG!, a dust bunny is gonna come crawling outta your pistol's barrel waving a white flag.


I holstered the pocket carry for years, I'm old enough, lol, to have given each method a ten year (give or take) clinical trial period, LOL.

The pocket holster collected more dust then an unholstered pocket gun.
It needs to be mentioned, if holstering a pocket carry is your preferred carry. Unholster that gun on a regular basis.

If a holstered pocket carrier unholstered the gun after the day is done, that would be the better scenario , versus NOT pulling the gun out for days with the holster sleeve never being removed.

I take my unholstered pocket carry out of my pocket multiple times in a day.
Put it away in the same spot every time. Run to the store I grab it. Go grab the mail ( black bear lol , dogs ) grab it.

Every now n then I look down the barrel for dust bunnies, lol
KIDDING, KIDDING, NEVER LOOK DOWN THE BARREL OF A LOADED HANDGUN


----------



## Dubar

Remedy for pocket lint...clean your pockets


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Dubar said:


> Remedy for pocket lint...clean your pockets


Going back to being serious for a moment, you need to understand that the act of carrying a metal object in your pocket _creates_ lint.
Thus, carrying an unholstered pocket pistol creates lint which will creep into every nook and cranny (or even into every crook and granny).

Further, _generally speaking_, keeping a pocket pistol in a pocket holster guarantees that every time you go for it, it's always in the same place, and always in the same position.
Loose in the pocket, it can rotate or displace, and make a grab in time of necessity into a scrabbling bobble that may put you into second place.

It's your choice, but I wouldn't do it.
.


----------



## pic

Dubar said:


> Remedy for pocket lint...clean your pockets


Vacuum cleaner ? Where does that lint come from? ,lol.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> Going back to being serious for a moment, you need to understand that the act of carrying a metal object in your pocket _creates_ lint.
> Thus, carrying an unholstered pocket pistol creates lint which will creep into every nook and cranny (or even into every crook and granny).
> 
> Further, _generally speaking_, keeping a pocket pistol in a pocket holster guarantees that every time you go for it, it's always in the same place, and always in the same position.
> Loose in the pocket, it can rotate or displace, and make a grab in time of necessity into a scrabbling bobble that may put you into second place.
> 
> It's your choice, but I wouldn't do it.
> .


I fully understand it may not be the recommended method for most.

I like the ability to non chalantly put my hand in my pocket and have access to its entirety, trigger, safety , grip.

You can't do that with a holstered pocket gun without pulling the gun partially out of your pocket.
Where would the holster be? In my way.

I sometimes carry the large sub compact px4 40 cal 10 shot. 
Or the glock 27 10 shot

I carried for many years the five shot charter arms bull dog, that was holstered with a suede holster

I don't carry small pocket guns, they don't turn .


----------



## pic

My stainless charter arms bulldog ( I still have it ) was an earlier model I purchased in the 80s. Here's a similar stock photo.
This photo looks a little different


----------



## Dubar

Steve M1911A1 said:


> the act of carrying a metal object in your pocket _creates_ lint.


My answer still stands...clean your pockets. A days worth of lint isn't going to jam a gun and I doubt anyone leaves their gun in a pocket for days on end.

For what it's worth, I have an Uncle Mike's #4 pocket holster I use for my Taurus 709 Slim. The pocket holster helps distribute the weight better. For my Bersa Thunders and Beretta 81 I have an IWB holster, anything larger is OWB.

Pocket lint is also not good for cellphones. Friend of mine was having trouble with his phone charging so he took it in to get fixed. All the salesperson did was pick out the lint that had accumulated in the charging receptacle.


----------



## pic

Turn your pockets out when washing if lint is your concern. 
Or never mind the lint and concentrate on the print.


----------



## pic

These pants I wear for golfing also, golf balls, tees, very comfortable, durable, all polyester, lint free pockets. Get the pleated. 
Buy them in shorts or pants. 
I've bicycled many miles with my pocket carry. Check eBay for deals

https://www.haggar.com/cool-18-pro-...xpandable-waistband/HC00248.html?lang=default


----------



## Dubar

pic said:


> These pants I wear for golfing also


If it's above 50 degrees I wear shorts for golf, unless the wind is howling. Under 5o my eyes start watering and I've been telling myself not to play, but so far I haven't been successful.


----------



## berettatoter

Pocket lint sucks.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

SIG P365 and a no-show pocket holster. Done!


----------



## corneileous

I pocket carry my Ruger LC9S all the time, even with the extended 9-round magazine. 

I’m actually in the process of deciding if I want to try and find longer shirts to try and conceal this gun in the leather OWB pancake holster I have, or if I could maybe conceal carry a compact beretta Storm PX4 in roughly the same style of holster for it, or if I just need to stick with my newfound cargo-pants cargo pocket carry that seemed to work out fairly well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pic

corneileous said:


> I pocket carry my Ruger LC9S all the time, even with the extended 9-round magazine.
> 
> I'm actually in the process of deciding if I want to try and find longer shirts to try and conceal this gun in the leather OWB pancake holster I have, or if I could maybe conceal carry a compact beretta Storm PX4 in roughly the same style of holster for it, or if I just need to stick with my newfound cargo-pants cargo pocket carry that seemed to work out fairly well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Staying within the 3:00 o'clock position with a pancake seems to keep the gun "best concealed" when walking or bending forward in my experience. 
It also gives me more strength control of the sidearm. 
Say you're carrying in the 4-5 o'clock position and somebody grabs for the gun , you're not going to be in a very strong position physically .


----------



## corneileous

pic said:


> Staying within the 3:00 o'clock position with a pancake seems to keep the gun "best concealed" when walking or bending forward in my experience.
> It also gives me more strength control of the sidearm.
> Say you're carrying in the 4-5 o'clock position and somebody grabs for the gun , you're not going to be in a very strong position physically .


I may end up still trying to go that route if I can find some long shirts that still fit right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve M1911A1

corneileous said:


> I may end up still trying to go that route if I can find some long shirts that still fit right.


I use a vest as a cover-up.
Light cotton in the summer, fleece in the winter.
.


----------



## paratrooper

berettatoter said:


> Pocket lint sucks.


Belly button lint is worse.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

paratrooper said:


> Belly button lint is worse.


...So never carry your pistol inside your belly button.
Case closed.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...So never carry your pistol inside your belly button.
> Case closed.


'Cause if it goes off there, it will be classed as a Naval Destroyer.

Bah Dum Dum


----------



## paratrooper

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...So never carry your pistol inside your belly button.
> Case closed.


When I carry in my belly button, I never have to worry about my gun printing.


----------



## malexone

Glock17 said:


> I know it's an older thread but after trying a holster and not finding any way to use it that didn't feel uncomfortable and cumbersome - possibly in part to my having a bit of heft, for CC I use a hiking fanny pack that's just the right size to hold my M&P Shield with a homemade cloth-covered foam insert made to accommodate the gun - basically a soft foam holster inside the pack.
> 
> It doesn't print, not grinding uncomfortably into any part of me, unlike pocket carry the barrel is never pointed at my person and since it's in a zipped pack, I'm confident it's not going to fall out no matter what I'm doing. I carry it looser on the side of my hip when out and about, I tighten the straps and wear it behind me when cycling. Comes off quickly to be laid in the passenger front seat when in the car, able to quickly put it back on when I park and exit the vehicle.


My only concern with this idea (which I happen to like, btw) is a pickpocket in a crowd cutting the strap and running away. Mike


----------



## malexone

Dubar said:


> Remedy for pocket lint...clean your pockets


That was my thought. How tuff is it to turn out your pockets after laundering, for instance. Mike


----------



## Glock17

malexone said:


> I know it's an older thread but after trying a holster and not finding any way to use it that didn't feel uncomfortable and cumbersome - possibly in part to my having a bit of heft, for CC I use a hiking fanny pack that's just the right size to hold my M&P Shield with a homemade cloth-covered foam insert made to accommodate the gun - basically a soft foam holster inside the pack.
> 
> It doesn't print, not grinding uncomfortably into any part of me, unlike pocket carry the barrel is never pointed at my person and since it's in a zipped pack, I'm confident it's not going to fall out no matter what I'm doing. I carry it looser on the side of my hip when out and about, I tighten the straps and wear it behind me when cycling. Comes off quickly to be laid in the passenger front seat when in the car, able to quickly put it back on when I park and exit the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern with this idea (which I happen to like, btw) is a pickpocket in a crowd cutting the strap and running away. Mike
Click to expand...

While I suppose there can always be outlier things that happen, for my personal circumstances I don't foresee this being a likelihood. Where I carry is while biking, going to the grocery store, and while getting gas. Otherwise it's in the car with me and in the house.

However, it's something to consider - maybe see if there's a pack with cut-resistant straps.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

malexone said:


> My only concern with this idea...is a pickpocket...cutting the strap and running away. Mike


There is at least one fanny-pack model which has a belt loop on the pack itself.
It's more difficult to put on and take off, but it's secure from a cut-and-run snatch.

And, no, I apologize, but I don't remember which model features the belt loop.
I wrote those reviews a long time ago.
.


----------



## berettatoter

BackyardCowboy said:


> 'Cause if it goes off there, it will be classed as a Naval Destroyer.
> 
> Bah Dum Dum


Well, I guess that depends upon the size of your belly button. I've seen some real "chubsters" out there, who could probably conceal a 92FS in there!


----------



## Slowalkintexan

78 posts and no decision,,,,
Some of these treads do go on..!!


----------



## Goldwing

Slowalkintexan said:


> 78 posts and no decision,,,,
> Some of these treads do go on..!!


My mind is made up. IWB at 4 o'clock doesn't get the muzzle pointed at my privates or any big arteries. Less printing, presentation can be pretty quick with regular training.
GW


----------



## hillman

Goldwing said:


> My mind is made up. IWB at 4 o'clock doesn't get the muzzle pointed at my privates or any big arteries. Less printing, presentation can be pretty quick with regular training.
> GW


I like the 4 o'clock, but it has to be OWB because IWB gets significant interference from my spare tire.


----------



## corneileous

I probably won’t be able to carry my new XDE Springfield in the front hip pocket of my denim work jeans but at least it carries well in my cargo pants. 

But even being that it’s DA/SA, it’ll still get carried in a holster. Matter of fact I have a brand new larger DeSantis Nemesis holster in the mail for my new gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobee

Sig p938


----------



## faststang90

i pocket carry my Taurus G2 9 mm it even has a laser on it


----------



## berettatoter

faststang90 said:


> i pocket carry my Taurus G2 9 mm it even has a laser on it


Holy Commando Pockets Batman! I carry mine OWB only.


----------



## corneileous

I pocket carry my new Springfield XDE 45 with the pinky mag in most of my clothes. I have some older work jeans that the front pocket is too small on but I have some cargo pants and cargo shorts where the front pocket is just right.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

